

ZeroMQ for AMQP users - spahl
http://www.zeromq.org/docs:welcome-from-amqp

======
dtf
This is an excellent review of the two technologies from the company that
created them both. A few times here on HN, I've seen people attempt to argue
that ZeroMQ is a better AMQP or vice-versa. Instead, this document explains
their differing philosophies and relative strengths and weaknesses.

~~~
rbranson
Agreed, there are few scenarios where any product is just plain "better" than
another product. I wish more "versus" articles were as balanced as this.

------
xal
> AMQP will become popular with banks because it looks like enterprise
> messaging but is much cheaper in terms of license costs. ØMQ will become
> popular with everyone else because it looks like TCP sockets but is much
> cheaper in terms of lines of code.

Beautiful.

